# Post a pic of your theater or tech stuff



## Eboy87 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm just kinda in a photo mood, and was curious to see how you all have your theaters (or whatever you work in) are set up. Click for larger pics

Ours looking up from the stage


Our booths are (from top to bottom, left to right) spots, lights/SM, sound, and video.

From the sound booth down to the stage



the light booth



and a crappy shot of the catwalks



I've got more scattered about the site, but, this'll do for now. Now, how about ya'll


----------



## propmonkey (Jun 16, 2005)

www.angelfire.com/musicals/bmhstheatre/pix

there are some shots i took back in december. when i get a camera(thats what im going to buy with the money im makigng this summer) ill put some new ones up.

tonight after our show i walked in the main thetare of the beloit college and looked around(for some reaosn it was open tonight) i wish i could get a few shots of that place. they have 2 technobeams and 4 moving heads but they left them hanging on the catwalks so i cant see what kind they are. im thinking macs.


----------



## avkid (Jun 17, 2005)

Pictures of gear can be linked from our website at: www.freewebs.com/epactech
Some theatre pics at:
http://www.endicottarts.com/history.html


----------



## ricc0luke (Jun 17, 2005)

Here are some pic of the HS's auditorium... but I never do any shows there...

www.shsauditorium.blogspot.com


I'll have to get some pics of the community theatre where I work tomarrow night....


----------



## RiffRaff54 (Jun 18, 2005)

crappy pics, but i dont have a camera and this is what is one the website

http://www.mentorconcertseries.com/auditorium.htm


----------



## BNBSound (Jun 18, 2005)

Here's my rig set up in some parking lot last month. The EV w-bins are loaded with old JBL 15's. The bottom traps are Carvin 1801's, the tops are 1503's. Whole thing comes in at about 5.4kW FOH power. Four monitor mixes at 500W each. 24 channels back in the house, 8 channels of compression, 4 channels of FX, digital EQ and dynamics on the 2 mix.

<a href="http://www.bnbsound.com/images/bnbrig05.jpg" target="_blank">


click for larger image</a>


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jun 20, 2005)

Pics:

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ajr.2...otos.yahoo.com/ph/[email protected]/my_photos


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jun 20, 2005)

It should be now, I edited the message.


----------



## zac850 (Jun 21, 2005)

AVGuyAndy said:


> Pics:
> 
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ajr.2...otos.yahoo.com/ph/[email protected]/my_photos




Wow, now _that_ is an interesting board. How old is it, it looks like it dates back to the 70's. But, eh, if it works, then whats the problem. Also, how many dimmers do you have? I only counted around 12, or am I counting incorrectly?


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jun 21, 2005)

Yep, 70s. 18 dimmers total. (Not all were pictured) 2 dimmers are completely dead, which I guess isn't bad given it's age. The board does work, it's just not very functional. The pain is that once a year you have to remove all the dimmer packs on the board, take them apart, clean them, etc. It has a few nice features that the never desks I don't think have, like an independent section, "group masters", and un-dim circuits. (just a switch on the board)


----------



## Thranduil (Jun 21, 2005)

I dont have any pictures of our theater, so i cant show you our gear, or our little theater, but ill put up ones online of our large theater.


The outside.


A shot from the house, id guess about half or 2/3s way back


our stage


part of our wurlitizer pipe organ


A nice photo with one fo the organ consels on stage taken from the balcony


----------



## avkid (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow, when was that built?


----------



## Eboy87 (Jun 21, 2005)

I agree with avkid, when was it built. The only other theater I know that has a pipe organ on stage is the Fox Theater here in town.


----------



## propmonkey (Jun 21, 2005)

the overature for the arts center in madison has a pipe organ for the back wall. i saw it in stage directions. ive been meaning to go up there and see a show. i saw a photo of the organ first then i saw it with people on the stage...that is one really big organ


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 21, 2005)

BNBSound said:


> Here's my rig set up in some parking lot last month. The EV w-bins are loaded with old JBL 15's. The bottom traps are Carvin 1801's, the tops are 1503's. Whole thing comes in at about 5.4kW FOH power. Four monitor mixes at 500W each. 24 channels back in the house, 8 channels of compression, 4 channels of FX, digital EQ and dynamics on the 2 mix.
> 
> <a href="http://www.bnbsound.com/images/bnbrig05.jpg" target="_blank">
> 
> click for larger image</a>



Mind telling us what is in the rack (bottom left)? The EQ's look like ROSS brand but too hard to tell. Be interesting to hear what you have there.


----------



## Thranduil (Jun 21, 2005)

The Berkeley Community theater was build in 1958, with the pipe organ. Those pipes in the photo are actually mounted 24 feet up in the air on our catwalk, the other ones are in a seires of rooms 3 or 4 rooms above the procenium and house. The pipe organ had a new console(so we have 2) and was redone(including the iunstallation of the pipes on the cat walk) in the last 30 years, im not sure when. The organ parts in addition to the old ones came from the paramount theater in toldeo ohio.


----------



## achstechdirector (Apr 13, 2008)

This is some pics of the coliseum, one of the places where i do some work.

First one is light board (First Balcony)
Second one is Sound board (First Balcony)
Third is stage (Second Balcony)


----------



## avkid (Apr 13, 2008)

My link is dead.
Here's a new one-
http://www.endicottarts.com/2008HISTORY.html


----------



## achstechdirector (May 12, 2008)

cool theatre
av kid


----------



## avkid (May 12, 2008)

achstechdirector said:


> cool theatre
> av kid


Thank you for noticing.
It was saved from a slow and painful descent into self destruction by a few people with an incredible vision.
Lucky for me they saw fit to "adopt" me as one of their own.


----------



## Hughesie (May 16, 2008)

i haven't uploaded any pictures recently but i will soon of the current gig, here is what my venue looks like
Picasa Web Albums - Alex's Technical ...


----------



## Macbeth (May 16, 2008)

here are some of mine I look like crap in the one with me by the fly system (it was a very long day 6:00 am to 8:30 pm) As soon as i can ill get some more pictues from the catwalks and back stage


----------



## Hughesie (May 17, 2008)

here is my recent show

Picasa Web Albums - Alex's Technical ... - Butterfly's E...


----------



## soundlight (May 17, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> here is my recent show
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - Alex's Technical ... - Butterfly's E...



Post over in Show Pix: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...ght-we-could-share-pictures-our-shows-55.html


----------



## VeeDubTDI (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry for the wonder cell phone pictures, but here goes... 

























more to come...


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 15, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my shop/storage room
jeffmoss26/sound - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 15, 2008)

Glad to see you're supporting nearby manufacturers with the T-III and LP-1000! Motorized ATDs, wow! How old is this facility?


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 15, 2008)

The breaker panels on the wall and the motorized dimmers are all removed as of today  We are getting a Synergy dimming system for our house lights. The Leprecon dimmers and board are for our stage lighting which is two ceiling mounted pipes with 6 circuits on one and 18 on the other. The auditorium was built in 1971. That house lighting equipment is original. What is a T-III?


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 15, 2008)

jeffmoss26 said:


> ...What is a T-III?


Strong Trouperette III. 
[Toledo's greatest (perhaps only?) contribution to entertainment lighting. Company merged with Ballantyne and moved to Omaha, NB in 1984.]


(Current model: Trouperette IV.)


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, we still use them! Not a whole lot though...went to fire it up and see if we could use it, but the bulb was dead! I went to our other campus where we have another one but didn't find another bulb. I guess it's time to get the boss to order a new FEL bulb!
I didn't know Strong was from Toledo...Leprecon is in Michigan though.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 16, 2008)

Here is an older picture of the room. I will get some new pics once the remodeling is done!


----------



## cdub260 (Dec 16, 2008)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Oh yeah, we still use them! Not a whole lot though...went to fire it up and see if we could use it, but the bulb was dead! I went to our other campus where we have another one but didn't find another bulb. I guess it's time to get the boss to order a new FEL bulb!
> I didn't know Strong was from Toledo...Leprecon is in Michigan though.



For the 50 billionth time, an FEL is a lamp, not a bulb!


----------



## sborder (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,

Here are pictures of several facilities that I use.

Pictures Here

There are six folders,


Barn - The Barn. I used to play with my band there until the lease ran out on the building. We had an eight channel DMX-512 lighting system with 18 300 watt pars and two moonflower lights (we put two lights on a channel) we also had two small scanners. We had a 12 channel Yamaha MG16/6fx mixer with two JBL MP225s with a 800 watt (per channel) amplifier (Extremely loud!!). We also had 2 Peavey 112-TLM Floor monitors and 3 Peavey Mini-Monitors.

Church1 - A church that I play piano at, and am the tech person. We have around 300 seats. We have a 24 channel Yamaha GF24/12 mixer with a pair of NEXO PS-8 Speakers (Also loud!!). We have four channels of shure in-ear monitors and two wired headphone monitors. We have a 12 channel DMX-512 lighting system with three lighting pipes above the seating, we have a bunch of pars two ellipsoidals and five fresnels with a bunch of sconces (This overloads the dimmer and it pops, but we can't change it because it is hard wired).

Church2 - Another church that I play piano at. We have a SoundCraft LX7ii 32 channel mixer with a Peavey PR Series speaker system that is made up of a left, center, right, and loft speakers. These speakers are made up of 10 in., 12 in., and 15 in. speakers. We use four monitor sets, one is five small monitors (on mic stands) on the left of stage, another is a set of two floor monitors, another is a wireless headphone pack (for the drummer) and another monitor set for the choir. All of our lights are hard wired to switches in various places.

LargeTheater - my University’s large theater. There are 603 seats total. There are 150 dimmers and 120 channels. There are three FOH electric pipes, two lighting pipes on each side wall, and there are three electrics on stage. They have a Yamaha LS-9 16 channel mixer with two JBL EONs. They also have a large motor operated curtain.

RecitalHall - my University’s small recital hall. There are 200 some seats. The lights are run by an eight channel NSI MPX dimmer (Though I would like them to convert to DMX) and currently there is only one light working. The house and isle lights are on switches. There is a six channel sound system with Celstion CR Series speakers on stage (No control from the booth!!). They also have a curtain but it is not motor operated (and their is only pianos and lots of junk behind it).

SamTheater - This is my small black box theater in my basement. I have four permanent seats, a couch, six extra chairs, and an old chair. I have three DMX-512 dimmers and four scanners. I use Nicolaude Sunlite 2006 to control the lights. I have four PAR-56 lights, four PAR-38 lights, four small round floods, two small box floods, three old fresnels (work in progress), a Colortran ellipsoidal, various house lights, an American DJ "Vertigo", an American DJ "Color-Pod 250", an American DJ "FogStorm 700", a small American DJ laser, and various other small lights. I have two permanent electric pipes, two movable electric pipes, two dedicated clamp positions, and various other clamp locations. I have a six channel mixer with a four channel extra mixer. I have two microphones with stands. I have two Behringer B215a powered speakers (Loud!!) with stands. I have various small monitors and small two amps. I also have two Polk Monitor 7 speakers (Old mains). I have a DLP projector with screen. I have two TVs for FOH and various other TVs for the band to read music from. I have a large multimedia desktop with lighting, audio, visual, and recording capabilities. I have a blue curtain that covers the stage but is not motorized. I also have some dark colored curtians that I can hang in the back of the theater. All this equipment also goes with my touring setup.

I am thinking of buying more lights: 14 pars, two moonflowers, three ellipsoidals, a fresnel, and four stands with t-bars.

More pictures to come.

sborder

[EDIT] - Link Dead, see new posts.


----------



## Shillyer (Jan 12, 2009)

HS theater:





Not too shabby

Sorry about how big the pics are.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Jan 26, 2009)

After over a month of remodeling, our auditorium is complete. They put in a brand new drop ceiling, fluorescent lighting, wall sconces, dimming system, wall coverings, and paint. It's a million times better.
Here's a shot of part of the room:

Looking at our two lighting bars. The one farther away has 6 circuits on dimmers and 6 non-dim circuits. They made two appearances of each circuit on the pipe and rewired the outlets. The truss has 18 circuits, most of which appear twice. This was not touched in the remodeling.

Here is the electrician checking the wiring on the lighting outlets:

Finally, the new Synergy dimming system for the house lighting. Our old system was 5 breaker panels with large noisy autotransformer dimmers. The four top conduits and bottom wireway were existing. The top wireway is where all the existing wiring is spliced into the new panel.


----------



## midgetgreen11 (Jan 28, 2009)

So here is some pictures of my auditorium. At first glance, it often puts people at awe, but for both the theatre and music department here, its pretty much hell.


Box Boom:



Exposed dimmer rack backstage. Repair tags mean nothing, despite saying "replaced" and blue tape means dead:



Balcony view of house:



Altspot 1000Q



I had to show this, its the booth window, about big enough for one person:



Side view of house:



Scenery Storage:


----------



## renegadeblack (Feb 1, 2009)

VeeDubTDI said:


> Sorry for the wonder cell phone pictures, but here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's it like having a booth that is in a completely different room than the performance space? I couldn't imagine it being like that.


----------



## Clifford (Feb 4, 2009)

Woah, midgetgreen11, yours is the only other theatre I know that also has the old EDI dimmers. Mark VII?


----------



## renegadeblack (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's some quick photos I just took with my phone:

BHS Auditorium - a set on Flickr


----------



## midgetgreen11 (Feb 4, 2009)

Clifford said:


> Woah, midgetgreen11, yours is the only other theatre I know that also has the old EDI dimmers. Mark VII?



I'm not sure exactly. They were installed in 2001 during school construction. They're very special... They have have their moments.

It was a sloppy install, causing numerous maintenance problems.

Also, I wouldn't call it a "theatre" per se... its more of a multi-purpose non-fuctional high school auditorium.


----------



## willbb123 (Feb 4, 2009)

renegadeblack said:


> Here's some quick photos I just took with my phone:
> 
> BHS Auditorium - a set on Flickr



one of our recent rentals left a string of Christmas lights. I couldnt think of a good place to put them... But after seeing your pic, they are going into the booth


----------



## renegadeblack (Feb 4, 2009)

willbb123 said:


> one of our recent rentals left a string of Christmas lights. I couldnt think of a good place to put them... But after seeing your pic, they are going into the booth



They actually work quite nicely for ambient light. We have some plain white lights in the coves for the same purpose. People always seem to like them, we were decorating for the holidays and they just kind of stuck.


----------



## willbb123 (Feb 12, 2009)

I wanted to take a break from hang/focus yesterday so I walked around with my camera and took some artsy pics. 

My mascot sitting on the desk. I need to think of a good name for him...



Lights for the concert tomorrow




Spotlights coming from the booth 




The most under appreciated piece of theater equipment. 




Egress Hallway




That is an Exit not an Enter 




Fly Rail




Dimmer control box. thought it looked cool 



Sensor + dimmers. Got 3 of these beasts




My closet. Storage closet that is.


----------



## renegadeblack (Feb 16, 2009)

willbb123 said:


> Dimmer control box. thought it looked cool



What exactly is the point of the dimmer control box? You have dimmers, what does that dim?


----------



## willbb123 (Feb 16, 2009)

The dimmer control box is up on the fly rail it controls the little blue lights behind where you can label the batten numbers.


----------



## lieperjp (Feb 16, 2009)

willbb123 said:


> I wanted to take a break from hang/focus yesterday so I walked around with my camera and took some artsy pics.
> 
> My mascot sitting on the desk. I need to think of a good name for him...




Let's have a contest to name Will's penguin! (Perhaps in the off topic forum?)


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 16, 2009)

willbb123 said:


> The dimmer control box is up on the fly rail it controls the little blue lights behind where you can label the batten numbers.


"...where you can label the batten numbers" is known as an *Index Strip*, thus "the little blue lights" are *Index Strip Lights*. Many lockrails have holders for 3"x5" index cards (note cards) for batten identification.


----------



## willbb123 (Feb 16, 2009)

Index strip lights. I knew there was a name for them but couldn't think of it. Thanks. 
Haha if you guys wanna name my penguin, I will take suggestions. I've named it two-fer, cause I like the word and it's lighting related.


----------



## PeytonJr (Feb 20, 2009)

heres my new theater.
what I like:

the new gear
the led washes
the touchscren house light and worklight dimmer control
the concealed catwalk doors in the walls
the newness
what I dont like:

that the new gear hasnt been set up, figured out, or configured yet (we were shipped the wrong lightboard, to begin...)
the sound-transparency of the doors - sirens can be heard through 3 sets of closed doors, and a parking lot, and there is a fire station a block away...)
the fact that the LEDs are hung in the house, focused on the walls, creating an "ambilight" effect
I'm probably going to add to the "like" list, but currently its pretty frustrating having to work around the construction workers and not being able to use a lot of our stuff

In the pictures, the acoustic shell is set up. It gets carted off to an alcove on stage left when not in use. 

[/IMG]
[/IMG]
[/IMG]

I'll get some pictures up of the set I designed for the winter show soon.


----------



## sborder (May 27, 2009)

Hi,

Here are some more pictures.

The large proscenium theatre at a college I may be attending in the fall.

From House






On Stage
















Light Board


The large proscenium theatre at a college that I used to go to.

From House






























Stage Left












On Stage








Stage Right






Flyrail


















Above Stage












Old Lamp Room




Booth












My old University's Recital Hall

From House






































Catwalk




















































Control Booth
















My old University's Studio Theatre

The Stage












Balcony




Seating






Catwalks




These are all the theatrical spaces I have worked in.

I also do lighting and sound for a few local churches.

sborder


----------



## NJLX (May 27, 2009)

View from next to the booth:

Light Board

CD Player and Sound Board

looking up from FOH

House from in front of stage

SM Desk & SR wing

Patch Bay (In 2nd floor dressing room SR)

Fly rail (Double purchase counterweight system)

CYC/CYC Lights

1st Electric

FOH Electric

The Booth


----------



## avkid (May 27, 2009)

sborder said:


> The large proscenium theatre at a college that I used to go to.
> 
> From House


Some of the architecture looks suspiciously like Cornell.
(possibly similar architects)

When was the building constructed?


----------



## sborder (May 27, 2009)

Hi,


> Some of the architecture looks suspiciously like Cornell.
> (possibly similar architects)
> 
> When was the building constructed?



It was constructed in 1931 and was renovated in 1996.

sborder


----------

